# All about Igor



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

This topic I dedicate to my lovely Igor, who is only 13 weeks old.

Yesterday I made some progress with him. He was really sweet and didn't huff once! At night I gave him mealworms which he ADORES! And he even purred of happiness.

I think I got myself a real nice hedgie!

Here it goes:































































Bumb!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I think you got yourself an adorable hedgie too.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I like his big ears especially.


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

oh my God! His ears are sooooo cute! I love the pics!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! What a gorgeous baby!!!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I think that last picture is my favourite. Look at the ears on him, he's like a tiny little elephant! <3 And just look at those pinto markings, could he possibly be any cuter?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You definitely did get a very handsome guy, with his pinto spots and his big ears! So cute


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's adorable! I really like the pictures, very artsy.


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

lol Sooo cute I do love the ears!!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i especially love the 5th and the last pics.


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Excuse me for not properly introducing myself  
I'm Jamy's sister, Evelyne, and I'm the one who made these pics!  
Igor is sooooo cute and sweet <333
I hope to have a little girl real soon so I can make more cute hedgie pics


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, what fantastic pictures! Way too cute!


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks!! I adore him! Does he really have big ears?? Isn't this just because he was curious and his quills were totally flat?

I don't mind if he has big ears, but I just thought he was normal. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Igor is just perfect!!! Perfectly adorable!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So pretty  love all them pinto spots :!:

Edit to fix spelling was shots lol now spots!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Venusdoom said:


> Thanks!! I adore him! Does he really have big ears?? Isn't this just because he was curious and his quills were totally flat?
> 
> I don't mind if he has big ears, but I just thought he was normal. :lol:


He definitely has bigger ears than my guy, but mine's kind of little all over, so I don't really know. I expect ear size is like weight- really hard to pin-point what is "average." I think his ears are adorable, though


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Your Igor has big ears, yes  but it's so cute! ^-^

My Kashi has big-ish ears, but they look like dumbo ears because they don't stick up, but stick out to the sides as if he is an elephant :lol:

It's amazing how different each hedgehog looks


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

He almost looks like he could be part long eared hedgehog! You should look them up they have really cute ears too! Does anyone know if african pygmy hedgies and long eared hedgies can mate?


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Pretty sure they can. I don't see any reason why they couldn't, anyway; I think they're genetically similar enough.


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

He's not a mix but just a flappy-eared hedgie.  

Thanks for all the coments!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

shealynn87 said:


> He almost looks like he could be part long eared hedgehog! You should look them up they have really cute ears too! Does anyone know if african pygmy hedgies and long eared hedgies can mate?


I don't think they can breed. People have tried and I've yet to hear of it working. This hedgehog just has big ears. Some of them have really large ears.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He has such adorable cheek patches  Igor is adorable


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nancy said:


> shealynn87 said:
> 
> 
> > He almost looks like he could be part long eared hedgehog! You should look them up they have really cute ears too! Does anyone know if african pygmy hedgies and long eared hedgies can mate?
> ...


Sorry OP, a little off topic but I'd like to also say that I have very high doubts that long eared hedgehogs and our pet (algerian & white bellied/four toed) hedgehogs can successfully reproduce. While both species are hedgehogs they are indeed very different and even if it were possible, it's unlikely that the offspring would be viable. Different species of long eared hedgehogs to each other, potentially, but since there are incredibly few of those in captivity I doubt we'll find out any time soon.

That being said, this little hedgie looks 100% adorable- and 100% normal. :lol:


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Relaxing on my bed (excuse the poopyboots)









Tongue









Me and Igor




































He tried getting under my hair


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well it is easy to see that the gorgeous baby Igor is Mommy's little boy! I love all of the pictures of him!!!!


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Awww thank you!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pics! Igor is seriously too cute.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wonderful pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You've always got the most artistic pictures! You both look great.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

You should get yourself and Igor into modeling. Seriously, gorgeous pictures are gorgeous.


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the reply!

Some updates:

- Igor and Pixie (my sisters hedgie, her nickname on HHC is Evelyne) are waiting for the Carolina Storm Wheel. We don't wanna use the Silent Spinner again cause Pixie's toe got caught in the wheel.

- Igor is growing fast. He weighs somewhere around 270 gr. and he is 3,5 months old. Is he a big hedgie? He doesn't look fat

- Igor is a really really sweet critter. He almost never huffs. He really ADORES sleeping on my belly. I think he likes the up-and-down movement. 

- Igor is lazy. He sleeps A LOT. I know he is only a hoglet but actually I like the fact that he is lazy and only sleeping on me. 

- Igor doesn't mind waking him up. I sometimes wake him up and he will look mad at me. But after a few minutes he is really a doll.

- Igor is litter trained. He already was when I got him. I hope he will keep the good habit.

- Igor is easy to travel with. I travel with him every weekend. It's a 2 hour trip by train. He just sleeps trough the whole trip. 

Conclusion: I hope Igor is happy cause I really am!

I have one question though: when will the mastrubation start?


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

My question is already answered in another topic.


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

My sister asked me to post some pics of Igor!
She posted a question a while ago about strange little dots in Igor's eyes..
Now that we made some new pics the dots are very clearly visable!
So she just wanted to know what you guys think about it 


























































The dots aren't always visable but I just happened to catch the a few times.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow! Igor is one stunningly handsome hog! Great pictures!  Sorry I can't give any hindsight on the dots on his eyes.. I'm sure the more experienced members will quickly fill you in.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I would have said it was just his sclera if they didn't stick out so much. Even when Quillamina is at her most bug-eyed, I've never seen anything like this, so I don't think those are his sclera. I really have no idea what they could be, sorry I couldn't be of any help.

<< He's really cute though.


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you, I think he is sweet too.

But it are for sure not his sclera. I think it are the lacrimal duct (I'm sorry I used a translator site for this word). 

It doesn't seen to bother him, should I go to a vet anyway??? He already had this when I got him 1,5 month ago.


----------



## colton (Jul 9, 2010)

my dog has had that problem, if it's the lacrimal duct, and the vet says it doesn't bother them at all and surgery for the dog could get rid of it but its merely choice, wont really cause problems. the vet said sometimes they just pop out. i wouldn't stress but i might see a vet if something were to turn south.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't know about his eyes but I just wanted to say he's absolutely gorgeous, especially his ears. I just wanna hug him!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Adorable pics! Glad to hear that others have seen this problem and that it doesn't hurt your little guy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures, as usual!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think your hedgie is absolutely stunning! I would keep my doors locked if I were you. Someone might consider a hedgienapping! Not me of course. Nancy and Larry will vouch for my character. Heeeeeeeeeee What a gorgeous little boy!


----------



## Venusdoom (Jul 1, 2010)

Aww thanks! I adore him so much and I really enjoy the compliments.  

Also glad to hear it's nothing serious. I will keep an eye on it (ghe ghe good word choice).


----------

